# New webstore design



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

http://pts.bigcartel.com

I got images that were used in some of the Paint the Stars t-shirts and coded the site.

One of the problems was that users didn't know where the checkout was. Does anyone else have this problem? I'm going to put in a link for checkout in the navigation but it seems very obvious to me.

The site was done on bigcartel with css customization and code in the html pages.

While I worked on this project I wrote an introduction to css editing tutorial on my website and I'm planning on writing some more if anyone is interested.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

It _is_ obvious ........

when you can see it. The problem is the logo takes up so much room that you can't see both the product info and the view cart button at the same time.

Looks great otherwise.


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

on my 13' notebook i get to see only the logo every time i click somewhere. i think you wil loose lots of sales from confused visitors. don't know how much you can customize your shop, but on y own shop i would set a cookie or session and once your visitors have seen your logo, make it smaller or disappear on every following action (clicks).
logo is nice, but takes up too much screen space.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

rainbrunn5 said:


> on my 13' notebook i get to see only the logo every time i click somewhere. i think you wil loose lots of sales from confused visitors. don't know how much you can customize your shop, but on y own shop i would set a cookie or session and once your visitors have seen your logo, make it smaller or disappear on every following action (clicks).
> logo is nice, but takes up too much screen space.


I agree I'll ask them and see if it's okay to make it smaller. I thought about this before but never did anything about it.


----------

